# Riesenproblem: Linux/apache



## fercules (23. April 2004)

Oh man, ich bin spinnenböse und hab ein riesenproblem. hoffentlich kann mir wer helfen.

habe einen root server bei server4you und wollte diesen ssl fähig machen. die entsprechenden faqs bei server4you sind heillos verhalten und helfen einem daher leider überhaupt nicht weiter.

jedenfalls habe ich an der httpd.conf herummanipuliert, neugestartet und irgendwann (nicht unbed. direkt nach dem neustart) ging dann gar nichts mehr....

ich dachte es liegt an der httpd.conf, also habe ich mein vorher gemachtes backup wieder hochgeladen. nach wie vor gehts jedoch nichts, bzw. kein http mehr.

mailserver und ftp klappen, ping geht auch, aber alle websites sind verschwunden, der obligatorische "die website konnte nicht gefunden werden" error erscheint im browser.

hat jemand nen schnellen rat, woran es liegen könnte? eigentlich hab ich doch alle änderungen wieder rückgängig gemacht....mir sitzen echt die schweißperlen auf der stirn....wenn mir jemand helfen kann, so bin ich auch bereit ihn zu bezahlen, sofern er auch die ssl sache noch hinbekommt. 

grüße
fercules


----------



## JohannesR (24. April 2004)

Kannst du den Server nicht starten oder nur nicht drauf zugreifen? Gibt es Fehlermeldungen? Was sagen 
	
	
	



```
# netstat -tulpen
# nmap localhost
# ps auxww | grep apache | grep -v grep
```
?


----------



## fercules (26. April 2004)

*server geht, ssl?*

fragt mich nicht wieso, aber gerade als ich die 0190er anrufen wollte, gings wieder. ich vermute bald es lag nicht an mir, sondern an deren telekom-router, mit dem hatten sie öfters mal probleme.

wie dem auch sei, so oder so muss ich ssl jetzt irgendwie auf meiner zweiten IP aktiviert bekommen. die frage ist nur wie? :-(

grüße
stephan


----------



## Arne Buchwald (26. April 2004)

Zweite IP bereits auf den Server konnektiert? Falls ja, musst du noch ein SSL-Zertifikat erwerben (oder selbst erstellen) und in den Apache einbauen.


----------

